
Google Home alerts New Mexico sheriffs to alleged assault - 40acres
http://abcnews.go.com/US/smart-home-device-alerts-mexico-authorities-alleged-assault/story?id=48470912
======
tyingq
_" Editor's note: This story has been updated; an earlier version named a
smart home device that was not the type found in the home and credited by
police with calling 911."_

I was curious how it dialed 911 in response to "Did you call the sheriffs?"
without the "ok Google" wake word.

Now I'm wondering if the woman's name was Alexa or similar.

------
kwhitefoot
Does anyone know what kind of device it was?

